# Let’s see those Clay (Brick Red) tires



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2020)

I love those clay tires and don't have bikes with them right now.  I just think they look great on bikes.  Lets see those clay tires! 
 I stole this one from of of John's post.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## danfitz1 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 25, 2020)

My cruiser ride.  Roger


----------



## John G04 (Feb 25, 2020)

38 hawthorne and 53 panther


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 25, 2020)

Manton & Smith


----------



## John (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 25, 2020)

42 Hawthorne:


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 25, 2020)

'41 klindist DX


----------



## Eddieman (Feb 25, 2020)

picked up this pair from Memory Lane several years ago. Currently not mounted.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Sandman (Feb 25, 2020)

Custom CWC 20"


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Tibbster (Feb 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)

WEB   CYCLONE COASTER ride   2    Jan 1 12



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)

PrewarCycletruckRED



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## ADReese (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## sccruiser (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 25, 2020)

Wish I still had this. 
48 Monark Rocket


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2020)

I got so excited over these pics that I added the clay tires and pedal to my Blue Streamline tonight




.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 26, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I got so excited over these pics that I added the clay tires and pedal to my Blue Streamline tonight
> View attachment 1146826
> 
> .



Rad....


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## farkasthegoalie (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## p51mustang55 (Feb 27, 2020)

1951 Schwinn Panther


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## non-fixie (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 29, 2020)

1933


----------



## Speed King (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 29, 2020)

Prewar Schwinn



 I put together for my sons girlfriend to ride. Looking for tank panels and another stem for it, then I’ll add BFG frame darts etc.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 1, 2020)

37 western Flyer


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 1, 2020)

SOME CLAY COLOR TIRES WERE MADE AND USED ON BIKES IN 1933-1935.  
THEY WERE NEOPRENE RUBBER AND DID NOT LAST LONG.
I HAVE ONE OF THOSE ORIGINAL TIRES IN GOOD CONDITION!

REPROS HAVE BEEN MADE WITH SEVERAL DIFFERENT TREAD 
TYPES AND USED ON MANY BIKES SINCE FINDING ORIGINALS
IS VERY DIFFICULT.


----------



## REC (Mar 1, 2020)

Here's a couple of the "Clay Tired" ones that live with us:
'33 B-10E




'34 Model 34 Aerocycle



'46 DX



There were a couple  that have come and gone over the past few years, and there are a couple that have not yet made it off of the "Wall Of Wait" for their turn to be re-done. Eventually....
REC


----------



## p51mustang55 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## kccomet (Mar 3, 2020)

United States road racer, I've looked for these for years, finally found a display set


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike j (Mar 11, 2020)

....


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1153370



Hi @cyclonecoaster.com do you have a full photo of this bike? I'd love to see a full coach green with these tires to determine if I'd like to go this route on my '54 green Phantom. Thanks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2020)

Some red


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SOME CLAY COLOR TIRES WERE MADE AND USED ON BIKES IN 1933-1935.
> THEY WERE NEOPRENE RUBBER AND DID NOT LAST LONG.
> I HAVE ONE OF THOSE ORIGINAL TIRES IN GOOD CONDITION!
> 
> ...



Wes, can we see a pic of the original


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Wes, can we see a pic of the original



MY COMPUTER FOR DOWN LOADING PICS IS DOWN.  WAITING FOR A NEW COMPUTER.
WES


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

40's Colson


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

And has anyone seen these?, the other one not as nice so looking for one?


----------



## sworley (May 10, 2020)

Anyone got some full shots of coach green and some red brick tires? @cyclonecoaster.com You holding?

Debating going with some of those ebay red bricks or Schwalbe Fat Franks in brown on my green phantom. 

I'm so lured by these tires but almost ALWAYS disappointed. I've run them on several bikes since 2007 but I still try them, haha!


----------



## crazyhawk (May 10, 2020)

sworley said:


> Anyone got some full shots of coach green and some red brick tires? @cyclonecoaster.com You holding?
> 
> Debating going with some of those ebay red bricks or Schwalbe Fat Franks in brown on my green phantom.
> 
> I'm so lured by these tires but almost ALWAYS disappointed. I've run them on several bikes since 2007 but I still try them, haha!



I had this B6 in Coach Green and Ivory with clay brick tires. Thought it looked awesome.


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2020)

38 Henderson


----------



## BFGforme (May 10, 2020)

mrg said:


> 38 HendersonView attachment 1191716
> View attachment 1191717
> 
> View attachment 1191718
> ...



Funny, I'm getting Henderson delivered in couple days, same color but straight down tube! Ha


----------



## sworley (May 11, 2020)

Thank you! @crazyhawk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> I had this B6 in Coach Green and Ivory with clay brick tires. Thought it looked awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1191571View attachment 1191575




*So are you looking for pictures with the brick red / clay tires ... or a red red tires from makers like DURO & other cheaper replacement brands .. Look into FELT QUICK BRICKS in BROWN  . they were selling  thru their website a few years back .. they are real heavy duty and have a great tread pattern to them .. ALSO @John here on the Cabe is selling US Royal Chain tires in the Clay color & a red red tread with ivory side walls  .. look & ride great ... PM me with questions anytime  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2020)

2013CCrideLINEUP



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 26, 2014






*Prewar ADMIRAL with brick reds *


----------



## sworley (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, @cyclonecoaster.com either clay/brick red or brown. I was unaware of some of those other options in the marketplace!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2020)

FELT QUICK BRICK TIRES


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2020)




----------



## tacochris (Mar 4, 2021)

Just wanted to say that all you clay-bros inspired me with how amazing your bikes look that I decided to run clay reds on my redone 30's Shelby Traveler.  It looks super amazing just like I expected it to.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 4, 2021)

1946 Rollfast tall frame.


----------



## ian (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's a couple shots of my '51 JC Higgins.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 4, 2021)

Here is mine..


----------



## tacochris (Mar 4, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Here is mine..
> 
> View attachment 1367442
> 
> View attachment 1367443



How ya just gonna show us all up like that?  Haha. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Ricker (Mar 4, 2021)

I like them too-


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2021)

A pair of prewar M&S's rolling on clay diamonds.


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 5, 2021)

Brick red tires, tan seat, and a coach green Schwinn frame...



 need I say more?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 10, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1370496



Dig them bricks.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2021)

ian said:


> Dig them bricks.



*Those are @John US ROYAL bricks .. great finishing touch on the Streamliner *


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 1, 2022)

Tiers, grips, and pedals brick red on a 1933 Schwinn motorbike rider.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 1, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> Tiers, grips, and pedals brick red on a 1933 Schwinn motorbike rider.View attachment 1743032
> View attachment 1743033
> 
> View attachment 1743034



A Canuck plate no less. Classy. Toronto is kinda "yuppie land" and I'm a prairie guy and closer to an old hippie. Just a joke, we are all just people trying to have fun. Nice ride, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Speed King (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

1938 model c


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 1, 2022)

38 Manton & Smith Moto Bike 
As Found


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 1, 2022)

Red & Green ✌️  🥰  🤝
It's Sounds, Smell & 👀👀 like Christmas.!!!!!
 Every where you, Goooooo=🤝🥰🤝✌️🙏


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 1, 2022)

His & hers Elgin curved bars customized


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 1743158



What is this ufo?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## dasberger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 1, 2022)

Just threw some Clays on the new addition last week. And a NOS S/W speedo. The '38 Schwinn Motorbike. Thanks @onecatahula for making this bike come north. It's in good company in Bob's World/Man Cave.


----------

